# Welches Hinterrad am Norco Six 2006



## excalibur7706 (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. Bin auf der Suche nach einem LRS für meinen Norco Six 06 Rahmen.

Auf der Homepage steht das Hinterrad hat 10/135mm.
Was kann ich nun hinten für eine Nabe einbauen (mit Schnellspanner 9mm, 10mm oder 12mm Schraubachse)?

Könnt Ihr mir Laufräder empfehlen?
Soll für Freeride und gelegentlichen Bikeparkeinsatz genügen.
Gruß

Ben


----------



## Indian Summer (4. August 2009)

Hi Ben

Die 10mm bezeichnen in der Regel Schraubachsen, die in alle gängigen
Ausfallenden passen. Somit hast Du also die Wahl zwischen einem 9mm-
Laufradsatz mit Schnellspanner sowie einem mit 10mm Schraubachse.

12mm passt jedoch definitiv nicht ins Norco Six.

Was die Laufräder anbelangt, gibt es eine Vielzahl von robusten und
doch relativ leichten Laufradsätzen. Wir bauen unsere Laufräder jeweils
selber auf und verwenden auch für den Park-/Dirteinsatz leichte DT-Speichen
(Supercomp, gebunden und gelötet).

Wünschen Dir weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Six!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

